# Royale Beach and Tennis Club



## horsecreek (Feb 10, 2011)

Just bought.  Wonder if there are other owners on TUG that would share their experience.


----------



## horsecreek (Feb 21, 2011)

*Royale Beach & Tennis Club.*

Thanks Tug,  I've done some more research on this timeshare.  First I bought it on eBay two weeks ago from luvmytimeshare (aka: The Timeshare Company).  They communicate well and my research of them at Tug and web has me feeling at ease.   

One thing I'm learning is how difficult it is to get a useful week to use this summer.   
My float weeks are 21-35 "guaranteed" well not quite.  The choosing window, from what I've read, is passed so now I have less "rights".  Well next year I won't be late choosing.  

More I've learned about my first timeshare.  The resort is part of both RCI and II.  I plan on using my time myself but it is nice to see I have options.  Next and more importantly is the resort is managed by VRI.  Again from my reading here at Tug this is a good thing, I think.    The part I especially like is they, VRI, will rent the unit out for you if you can't use it, no guarantee naturally.  This seems easier than trading.

Well I'm still reading, funny thing is I've never been to South Padre Island.  :hysterical:


----------



## Happytravels (Feb 22, 2011)

*been there*

I have some pictures of the units and ground in the webshots link below...not sure what type of unit you purchased......this was a two bedroom two bath....the ground where wonderful just when we were there hurricane IKE was coming in so it was very stressful vacation...........notice these pictures are from 2008...........


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 1, 2011)

*New Texas explorer*

Looks like you'll be a good contact.  Your pictures are very appreciated.  The unit I, wife too, bought is the two bed two bath lockout.  We plan on using it each summer.  The seller hadn't reserved a week so when I requested some, they weren't available.  However I was finally able to reserve thanksgiving week.  With elementary age kids it was hard searching for something during kids vacations.

Next year I'll be on top of requesting weeks, so hopefully no problems.

I did find out the facilities are a combination of residential condos and, I think, one timeshare building.  If so all the better.

Also VRI is the managing company which I read is good?  I like their website and download forms.  My father-in-law's timeshare in Florida is managed by VRI also and he seems pleased.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 1, 2011)

I did a Tug review on this resort.  We were also there in 2008 same time as Marilyn.  Here are some more pics:

https://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8/RoyaleBeachAndTennisClub#


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 2, 2011)

We will be there at the Royal the first week of May.

Will post a review of the resort.

Sterling


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 2, 2011)

*Thanks Hop.*

Thanks Hop.  I actually saw your pictures when I was researching the purchase.  This website is a must for researching.

I look forward to your evaluation Kauai Kid.

Normally we will be going in July/August and having lived in Texas for only two years I can only hope its not too hot.  Came from Maryland where I thought I knew hot.  But the beach is were to be on those dog days of summer.  Air conditioning in South Padre Island has to be better than air conditioning in San Antonio.


----------



## Catira (Mar 2, 2011)

horsecreek said:


> Thanks Hop.  I actually saw your pictures when I was researching the purchase.  This website is a must for researching.
> 
> I look forward to your evaluation Kauai Kid.
> 
> Normally we will be going in July/August and having lived in Texas for only two years I can only hope its not too hot.  Came from Maryland where I thought I knew hot.  But the beach is were to be on those dog days of summer.  Air conditioning in South Padre Island has to be better than air conditioning in San Antonio.




The Royale is also near the Schlitterbahn water park. Bring lots of suncreen, a hat, and prepare yourself for the Texas summer heat. Temps are usually at 102+. We have a trip planned for August.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 3, 2011)

*S Padre Visitors Bureau*

Here is a number I came across for the South Padre Island 
convention and Visitors Bureau

800-767-2373 or
956-761-6433

Sterling


----------



## Catira (Mar 3, 2011)

horsecreek said:


> Just bought.  Wonder if there are other owners on TUG that would share their experience.



If you intend to use your week during the summer months which is also Hurricane season, make sure to buy RCI's vacation protection. The first time I was booked for the Royale 3 years ago, we got there and were told the resort was closed. They were fixing the units due to hurricane damage. I had to call RCI and after some time on the phone complaining we were told to reserve a hotel equal to $79 a night. We didn't want to disappoint our kiddos and ended up staying at La Quinta:annoyed: Then we had to fax receipts and wait to get reimbursed.


----------



## horsecreek (May 18, 2011)

*How was it?*

Eager to read you review Kauai Kid.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 26, 2011)

I believe it was posted yesterday.

They didn't have any decent cutting knives in our unit and housekeeping never brought any.  Finally went to Wally World and got a set and made sure I took them home.

After their major pipe break I imagine housekeeping was working 24-7 cleaning up the mess.

If you get a unit on the 11th floor or higher you can see both the Gulf and Bay.

Sterling


----------



## horsecreek (May 26, 2011)

*Good info.*

I read your review, wow.  I hope things there are improving under VRI.  I see a lot of nasty reviews but they are often years ago.  I've already bought so I'll have to accept it.  Sounds like certain times of the year need to be avoided.

Again I am glad for your review and your statement that you would return.

I would still like to hear from an owner.  I can't find an owners news letter or bulletin board etc..


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 27, 2011)

Check out the Austin American Statesman of 5/27/11 on line

Nice picture of them releasing 44 Kemp's Ridley turtle hatchlings on Padre Island National Seashore.

They are endangered and only nest on Padre Island and on one 20 km beach at Rancho Nuevo in Mexico on the Gulf of Mexico. 

Sterling


----------

